

Food's Biggest Scam: The Great Kobe Beef Lie - recharge
http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryolmsted/2012/04/12/foods-biggest-scam-the-great-kobe-beef-lie/

======
motoford
There are a lot of similar food scams. Ever had Red Snapper? Probably not
unless you caught it yourself.

If you have bought it in a store or had it at a restaurant, it most likely
wasn't Red Snapper.

------
AznHisoka
What about Wagyu beef? I see outrageous prices for that in Las Vegas. Is that
legit?

~~~
briannewman
See Part 2:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryolmsted/2012/04/13/foods-
bi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryolmsted/2012/04/13/foods-biggest-scam-
part-2-domestic-kobe-and-wagyu-beef/)

